# 5.1 surround headphones



## Stalker (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi guys

I've shortlisted two 5.1 headsets.

*Zalman ZM- RS6F* 

*www.imgx.org/files/13812_d1vwp/xoxide_1995_94393076.gif

*www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=213

*Gainward SoundXplosion 5.1*

*www.imgx.org/pfiles/6106/Gainward51-1.jpg


Are these headsets available in India? How are they priced?
Does anydody in the forum have either of them?

A friend and I are interested in getting these headsets. But we havent been able to find any retailer for these products. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Zalman is available in India.My friend had got it for around 1.9k.The sound is good but the headset IMO was way too bulky & at times found it quite uncomfortable.Sound was good along with the good bass response.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 21, 2008)

The Zalman one was very popular few years back. And its close to 3k and one of the best. Many digits editions of early 04 nd 05 has many reviews of them, look for them in pdfs.


----------



## Stalker (Mar 21, 2008)

@allwyndlima
Can you tell me when & from where the headset was bought?

I want to know if these are still available in India, who is selling them now, and how to contact them. If you know, please also tell me the current price


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Stalker said:


> @allwyndlima
> Can you tell me when & from where the headset was bought?
> 
> I want to know if these are still available in India, who is selling them now, and how to contact them. If you know, please also tell me the current price


There were 2 friends actually who had got that model.One of them had ordered it via a dealer at Lamington road in Mumbai.For the other friend I had gone on a hunt along with him to Lamington Road again.This was around 2 years back.The bloody thing was so hard to find that none of the people on Lamington had a clue what we were talking about.As soon as I uttered 5.1 they would pull out a 5.1 speaker box out. 

Anyway we finally got hold of it in one shop but he too had to order it from somewhere & we had to wait for it.I have no clue what the current situation is.The last I know was a sale going for this model on TE.But that too was sold out at 1.3k each I guess.If I know anything more I'll let you know.


----------



## Stalker (Mar 21, 2008)

@allwyndlima
Thx for the reply
2 years ago, hmmm....I feel that availablitity will be a problem now.


does anyone else know about the availability of these headsets in the last few months?


----------



## Stalker (Mar 21, 2008)

Found out that *www.mediatechindia.com/ has these products. Unforunately, the telephone no posted on thier site isnt responding.

Can anybody provide me with Mediatech's Telephone Number?

*Mediatech India Distribution Pvt. Ltd.

*13-B, Laxmi Industrial Estate,
New Link Road, Andheri (West),
Mumbai-400 053, 
Maharashtra, India


----------



## 2kewl (Mar 21, 2008)

Google found me these details. See if they are of any help.

*Ghanshyam Soni, Country Manager, Mediatech India, +91 (022) 26361111 ghanshyam@mediatechindia.com*


----------



## Stalker (Mar 21, 2008)

That phone no doesnt seem to work.

I've sent a mail to the manager. Waiting for a reply...


----------



## Stalker (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, my friemd has called them up, & they say that they no longer deal with either Zalman or Gainward.

Can anyone provide me the *contact details* of Retailers dealing with *Zalman / Gainward? *


----------

